# How to train dog to pee on gravel tray in garden?



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi there, 

My garden paved and I notice that my malt squats down on the paving to pee and she tries to raise one back leg so that she does not get it wet. This is because the pee sits on the paving in a puddle and sometimes she gets her feet wet with it, so I wipe her feet and I hose the garden down daily. I have noticed that she much prefers to pee on gravel which I am imagining is because the pee seeps away and it does not wet her feet.

So today I bought a large tray with holes in the bottom of it and I filled it with gravel and placed it in the garden where she likes to go pee. Its easy access to the tray and it sits at the edge of a step so she can walk straight on to it and it will be easy to hose down and keep clean. 

Do you have any suggestions as to how I should go about training her to use the tray? 

She is house trained and puppy pad trained, we rarely have any accidents.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd train her just like you do with potty pads or outside elsewhere. As soon as you see her starting to pee, lift her onto the gravel tray and say 'potty, potty' or whatever word(s) you used to train her to go initially.

HUGz and good luck!! Jules


----------



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

Within 24 hours she is using the gravel tray to do her pee :aktion033: no more pee puddles in the garden... I think she realises that she can keep all 4 feet dry when using the gravel tray.. She's a clever girl haha.

I just kept putting her on there and made a big fuss when she did it. 

The poo might be a different matter but we will see.


----------

